# K Mart is the right name...



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

for a player that cheap! Did you guys see Tim Duncan try and help him up and Mr. Blue Light Special started swinging? K Mart one day is going to pull that crap on a guy that is not as cool as Tim and the rest will be a clean up on isle three. I for one think K Mart is a punk and tonight he showed it again!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bring it on baby...kenyon will! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, are you serious? K-Mart is a scary guy, it's not like he's a little kid messing with the big boys. He can handle his actions.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

did kenyon get a T tonight?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Tim was being classy and trying to help him up. Its called being a "class act." Most players in the L would take his offer of being helped up. 

But not KMart. I personally thought that was a classless move on Kmarts part. 

And I agree. BTW: Nice little pun with KMart, cheap, blue light special.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The nets won!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

He's a punk, Tim showed alot of class by not busting him in the mouth. KMart deserves an *** kicking like no other in this league. You see last year how he didn't pull that crap with Shaq right? Reason is Shaq has no class and would have driven Kmart under the court and the refs wouldn't have broken it up till Shaq got tired or it was time for a comercial break. IF he had tried that same crap agains Z Bo, he'd be scanning the floor for his teeth. Just ask another Bearcat Alumni in Patterson!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> The nets won!



Thats alright. Spurs will win the series. But hey, Nets won game 4. Woohoo:laugh:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Tonight i celebrate!


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Did you see him bumb into Speedy for no reason? Totally uncalled for. Also, he hits an open shot and thins he is tha **** and glares at the other teams bench. Hilarious. He jacks up horrible shots. When he has the ball and somebody even touches it he acts like it is a crime and gets mad. Like when he and Willis where under the basket. Willis and no push around. He shoulda clocked Martin. He has a horrible attitude. He needs to give respect to other players. Also Jefferson should've fouled out in 2nd quater. He was pushin' and hittin' Bowen all game but no calls.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

apples are getting sour...geez, its called tough basketball! it works...he got no t's.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

After seeing KMart do all that, I hope he catches one to the face. Wallace(both), Shaq, Oakley, ZBo, would have all clocked him. And I think Id laugh.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm sure kenyon is really scared!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah the Nets may have won but they lost a lot of respect in the way they did it! Hard nose is one thing but thug ball is another. K Mart will find out next game why Duncan is the MVP. Hell I don't think the Spurs could have shot worse and still only lost by one. As a Net fan that has got to make you feel bitter sweet about the win tonight.


----------



## kit2les05 (Jun 3, 2003)

yeah baby...kenyon is the man!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

One day Ben Wallace is going to kick Kenyon's sorry butt and I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Tom, taking swings and acting like a punk is not hard nose. Be very greatful that the Spurs are such a class act team, cause if that had been our Blazers, Kmart would be done for the series! I know for a fact that DD, Sheed, ZBO and Patterson would all have attacked him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kit2les05</b>!
> yeah baby...kenyon is the man!!!


i don't know what they are talking about..i saw no dirty play


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Tom, taking swings and acting like a punk is not hard nose. Be very greatful that the Spurs are such a class act team, cause if that had been our Blazers, Kmart would be done for the series! I know for a fact that DD, Sheed, ZBO and Patterson would all have attacked him.



No. The whole team would have punked him. :laugh:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i guess we won't know since the Blazers aren't in the finals...Ruben would be on Kenyon's side anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Even though Kenyon played a dirty game, so did Jefferson, Kidd still played like an class act, and so did the rest of the Nets.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah Rodney "SCRUB" Rodgers sure seemed classy punching Bowen in the back on a jump ball as well. The Nets are not good enough to beat the Spurs so these type of tactics are being employed to even the lack of talent it seems, and get the Spurs to react and get T's! 

I'm sure next game the Spurs will have the answers to this type of behavior.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i hope the Spurs aren't breaking under the pressure like you guys are!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

We are not breaking up enough to go home and whip our beautiful wifes butts, if that's what your implying! However the Nets won as we all saw, so she should sleep with both eyes shut tonight!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i will rise above it!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

So shall the Spurs, don't you worry!

Just so we are clear, do ya think if Portland, Sac, Dallas, LA or even the Suns played in the JV East that the Nets would even be in the finals? :laugh: :laugh: 

Come on Tom!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

unfortunatley for you...you will never know...nice talking with...no hard feelings.:yes:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> He's a punk, Tim showed alot of class by not busting him in the mouth. KMart deserves an *** kicking like no other in this league. You see last year how he didn't pull that crap with Shaq right? Reason is Shaq has no class and would have driven Kmart under the court and the refs wouldn't have broken it up till Shaq got tired or it was time for a comercial break. IF he had tried that same crap agains Z Bo, he'd be scanning the floor for his teeth. Just ask another Bearcat Alumni in Patterson!


Oh, PLEASE. This is the FINALS. Kenyon is not a "Pop Tart". Kenyon did just what he was suppose to do. This is no time to be kind, or friendly. They are at WAR; not a social.

If that is what Tim wants to do, and that is HIS style. More power to him. But, you can't fault Kenyon. He shouldn't be smiling at his opponents are anything like that.

GO NETS!!!! Your argument has no basis. NEXT ....


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

This is Funny! Those of you who think Rasheed, Zach, and Duncan are tough guys capable of standing up and punching someone in a Finals game have got to be smoking the same stuff our whole team does. Give me a break! Yah, Zach gave a cheap shot to Patterson....IN PRACTICE...ooooooo...tough! Then what did he do? Oh, that's right, he ran a couple miles around the facility for his life. That makes me absolutely certain he'd stand up to K Mart who reminds me more of Mike Tyson than an NBA player. Whatever, Blazer fans.

Rasheed punch someone? Rasheed has to start to care about something before he would ever cause someone to cheap shot him....he's a freakin' pansy.

Does anyone else think that Tim Duncan's punch would look just shy of better than an 8th grade girl's punch? He's physically one of the softest big men in the game. Mentally tough, yes. Got game, yes. Stand up and fight...ummmm...sure....yah....I can see that.  

I, for one, am soooooooo relieved to see a team fight and scratch and claw and "cheap shot" in order to win and stay in a series that I actually enjoyed tonights antics. Anyone remember what the Celtics, Lakers, Pistons, Bulls, and Knicks series used to be like? You may call it "bush league" but at least those guys cared. THAT was great NBA basketball.

The EXACT opposite of the team we have had to watch over the past several years. 

Sincerely yours,

Sick and Tired of Blazer Apathy


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> Even though Kenyon played a dirty game, so did Jefferson, Kidd still played like an class act, and so did the rest of the Nets.



I watched the entire game. What did Kenyon do that was dirty? I thought he WILLED the team to take the lead in the third. It seemed to me that he was saying, "Y'all might not want to win but I do." He was rebounding like a mad man and even played point, which resulted in 2 pts.

I'd take Kenyon over Kidd at this point.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

SO next game if Tim decides to throw an elbow while KMart is on the floor getting up you'll have no problem with that? Just want to make sure!

Defending actions like KMarts when good sportsmanship is being used is sad! Those of you defending Kmart need to realize that tonight wasn't hard nose, it was cheap and KMart should have been tossed. I can remember Sheed being tossed for just staring at a ref, if Sheed ever threw a punch he'd still be on suspension,so don't use that hard nose crap on Blazer fans!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

First the Spurs are not the Lakers and Tim is not Shaq! This series is not about a center bullying over an entire team like the last three years. Second the action in question was not during a play but rather a whistle where Tim was trying to help up KMart who was lying at Tims feet. KMart acted like an arsss and the refs let him do it all game. Tell me Sheed would have been alowed that kind of luxary all game? Get real! Rodney should have been booted along with Jefferson. It would be one thing if both teams were playing this way but that is not the case. The Nets were given a gift tonight so they should relish it!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> SO next game if Tim decides to throw an elbow while KMart is on the floor getting up you'll have no problem with that? Just want to make sure!



Don't be silly!!! 

Kenyon was not throwing elbows; he was letting him know that he didn't want his help. We all know that if the refs even THOUGHT Kenyon was throwing elbows he would have been ejected.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Man that is sooooooo lame! I can't even believe you said it!:jawdrop:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Woo, nothing new here, posting about thugs in the Blazers forum. No offense, if you gonna pick on KMart, you better look at your own team.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Woo, nothing new here, posting about thugs in the Blazers forum. No offense, if you gonna pick on KMart, you better look at your own team.
> 
> -Petey



Do not come into this forum and call the posters names like that... it will not be tolerated. - Edited by Gym Rat 

Also if the Blazers ever make it to the finals again, how do we know your guys won't get arrested or something. I mean people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.

Look the Nets are trying to win a championship. You shake hands after you take the title home. My prediction of the Nets in 6 still stands and I am keeping with it. One of these game Jefferson is gonna break out and I hope it is game 6 with the Nets up 3-2


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Woo, nothing new here, posting about thugs in the Blazers forum. No offense, if you gonna pick on KMart, you better look at your own team.
> 
> -Petey





> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i hope the Spurs aren't breaking under the pressure like you guys are!



"Moderator" sure is a flimsy term at BBBnet

Pathetic.

Stuart


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> "Moderator" sure is a flimsy term at BBBnet
> 
> Pathetic.
> ...


My comment is not valid? You got a 30+ post thread running here, bashing another player's character, half the comments are negative, and almost all of those are made by Blazer fans. 

-Petey


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Yeah Rodney "SCRUB" Rodgers sure seemed classy punching Bowen in the back on a jump ball as well. The Nets are not good enough to beat the Spurs so these type of tactics are being employed to even the lack of talent it seems, and get the Spurs to react and get T's!
> 
> I'm sure next game the Spurs will have the answers to this type of behavior.


Rodney Rogers is a former 6th man of the year, and he's done a decent job of lighting you guys up from the perimeter this series.  

You seem pretty scared.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> My comment is not valid? You got a 30+ post thread running here, bashing another player's character, half the comments are negative, and almost all of those are made by Blazer fans.
> 
> -Petey


So what? Since when weren't we allowed to talk about other players?

You don't think we've gone up and down, back and forth about our own players already? Or should we preface every comment with "Well we're not one to talk but" so as to make it more acceptable?

Anyways, thats not the point, i'm not going to tell you or Tom how to do your job, but someone should.

Stuart

P.S. But do let us know when we've complained about out own players enough that we qualify to speak about other NBA players. I do have things to say about Kenyon Martin, but so long as we have Rasheed Wallace and Reuben Patterson, I guess we Blazer fans should keep our opinion to ourselves...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

thats Ruben


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP3</b>!
> This is Funny! Those of you who think Rasheed, Zach, and Duncan are tough guys capable of standing up and punching someone in a Finals game have got to be smoking the same stuff our whole team does. Give me a break! Yah, Zach gave a cheap shot to Patterson....IN PRACTICE...ooooooo...tough! Then what did he do? Oh, that's right, he ran a couple miles around the facility for his life. That makes me absolutely certain he'd stand up to K Mart who reminds me more of Mike Tyson than an NBA player. Whatever, Blazer fans.
> 
> Rasheed punch someone? Rasheed has to start to care about something before he would ever cause someone to cheap shot him....he's a freakin' pansy.
> ...


GodDAMN, that was a good post. :yes:  

Duncan, Robinson, all those Spurs, yeah they're pretty well built, but the problem is most of them are little nancy-boys. Doesn't David Robinson (who is a surefire HOF'er and a guy I hold a lot of respect for as a basketball player) kind of remind you of the guy on the playground in middle school, there'd be some jerkoff going "Aw, C'MON GUYS! Don't fight with each other. We just want to have some fun" ...and then he prances off, skipping tulips and saying "Hello!" to the bluebirds. That's David Robinson in this scenario. He's a nice guy, and a class act on the court, but he has a personality that just makes you yell at the TV -- "Oh my God, what a NERD!" Robert Horry (a REAL dirty player, if you want to talk about cheap play), being a total wussy himself, outright just punched him in the BALLS INTENTIONALLY last series, then was stupid enough to get in DRob's face about it, and Robinson did NOTHING. Look at Robinson. The guy is chiseled out of granite, and could have ended Horry's career right then and there. But NO -- he's a CLASS ACT! Then he's laughing about it to the press afterwards. Robinson has the ability to be a good fighter, but he's just a nancy-boy at heart.

Duncan is the same way.

Kenyon Martin would butcher Rasheed Wallace in a heartbeat. 'Sheed's too scared just to step into the paint; I think he would pee in his pants if KENYON came after him on the court.

Zach Randolph (who will be a good player -- better than Rasheed) -- his claim to fame is punching a guy who had his arms tied behind his back, when the guy didn't have a beef with him to begin with. Patterson was going after Qyntel. Not ZBo.

Shaq's a freakin' p*ssy too. I mean, give me a break. Tony Massenburg stood toe-to-toe with Shaq last year, and Shaq backed down. Danny Fortson almost cleaned Shaq's clock last year, and Shaq ran away so the refs could T up Fortson. Brad Miller and Charles Oakley hard fouled Shaq quite a bit in a game last year, and who does Shaq try and attack (from behind no less...coward)? He swings at Miller, who is significantly weaker than Oakley. Shaq knew Oakley would have slam dunked his HEAD, so he goes and picks on the white guy. Pansy.

Robinson, Randolph, and Shaq are all guys I'd pick over Duncan in a fight. And they're, for the most part, a nancy-boy, a cheap-shot artist, and a coward, RESPECTIVELY. And you're saying DUNCAN is going to "beat up" or "punk out" Kenyon freakin' Martin? No way on earth.

Good post, TP3.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*By the way...*

...this Kenyon Martin bashing is *SO* last year. :laugh: 

Haven't you been listening to the media? Ron Artest is the "bad guy" this year. Next year, they'll select another guy and crown him as a "dirty player" and everyone can unfairly put THAT guy under the microscope for an entire season. And the cycle continues.

It's the Circle of Life, Simba. :|


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ummm...Hey Guy's what's the point?

In the playoffs players refuse help for opponents all the time, I've even seen standing players push arms of oponents trying to help teammates up. It's not a matter of class or no class, it's showing an opponenet that you won't give in to them.

AS far as people saying Blazer fans have no room to talk, well they are kinda right, but on the other hand being Blazer fans makes us well qualified experts on thugdom in teh NBA.

So anywho I'd take KMart on this team in a heartbeat. He Couples RP's energy with better than Z-Bo ability.

SO let's all back off and realize something, we're all fans. We defend our boy's they defend theirs. 

BTW let's not question the websites choice of who is or isn't a moderator, that in and of itself is kind of telling, don't you think?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> Robinson has the ability to be a good fighter, but he's just a nancy-boy at heart.


Robinson, I believe, was a champion boxer in the Navy.

I don't think he chooses not to end guy's careers because he's a "nancy boy." I don't think he's afraid of fighting or taking blows or delivering them. If he were, he wouldn't have boxed.

I think he's sincere in his beliefs that unsanctioned fighting is a crude thing and not exactly elevating of one's spirit. You may not care about who has elevated spirit, but he evidently does. I don't think it does the society much good, personally, to mock and ridicule the people who are actually nice and decent people, especially when they have the *means* and *ability* to do serious damage.

Not that I'm jumping on the "Kenyon Martin is a jerk" wagon, either. If he disdained Duncan's hand, who cares? Larry Bird acknowledged no friends on the opposing team during a game and refused to be helped up by an opponent. It's an incredibly competitive game and all these guys had to be incredible competitors to survive all the weeding-out processes that exist before one becomes a highly-paid professional athlete. They handle intense competition in different ways. As long as those ways don't involve cheating and aren't injurious to others, to each his own.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The Mike Tyson comparison with KMart is a good one! Here's a guy that talks alot of smack and tries to intimidate and then gets thrown in the ring with a class act like Lennox and get's his arsss kicked in! I see the same fate for KMart once Tim decides to do the same. 

Class and skill always wins out!

Please remember that the Spurs shot like 35% for the game, that wont happen again and they only lost by 1 freaking point. The Nets are in trouble, the way I see it!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

28.7%


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

As a Net fan that has got to make you very nervous. Hell if the Spurs had just brought Kerr and Smith in for five minutes they'd have won by 15!

The Spurs could not have played worse and still lost by 1! I think everyone knows that it wont happen again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> So what? Since when weren't we allowed to talk about other players?
> ...


Sure talk about another player, and I bring up players on your team without saying names. Because I am a moderater I can't do as others are in this thread?



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Woo, nothing new here, posting about thugs in the Blazers forum. No offense, if you gonna pick on KMart, you better look at your own team.
> 
> -Petey


Yes, I notice you complain about other players... hence me saying. "nothing new here, posting about thugs in the Blazers forum"... 

-Petey


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

what was the score last night? 76-77? that is absolutely rediculous!!! this is why the nba is becoming less fun for fans. the scores are falling because we have complete idiots like k-mart in the league who are more interested in being thugs than improving their skills. 
we need more players with skills, fundamentals and class (like duncan) so that the finals are about watching great basketball, not seeing who can throw the most elbows. :uhoh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> what was the score last night? 76-77? that is absolutely rediculous!!! this is why the nba is becoming less fun for fans. the scores are falling because we have complete idiots like k-mart in the league who are more interested in being thugs than improving their skills.
> we need more players with skills, fundamentals and class (like duncan) so that the finals are about watching great basketball, not seeing who can throw the most elbows. :uhoh:


Hmm, actually Basketball was at it's peak with MJ, he changed the game, as he left and came back, and then did that once again, the average fans that followed him slowly died off. I think the educated fans still watch the game, and enjoy it, that is just a feeling I get. Also the loyal fan, and those who truly love the game watch it. Look at the Bulls, man they aren't the greatest team in the league but look at their following.

I won't say it's due to more people who are viewed as "thugs" in the game. AI doesn't have the cleaniest image, but he is one of the most popular players in the game, even thou he hates to practice? What about Rodman? He was adored and he had his kick off his shoes while on the bench... right? Oh yeah, also forgetting about the Bad Boy pistons from back in the day, they had a "thug" image, and had what was a good fan base.


-Petey


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> Hmm, actually Basketball was at it's peak with MJ, he changed the game


How did Jordan change the game?


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm, actually Basketball was at it's peak with MJ, he changed the game, as he left and came back, and then did that once again, the average fans that followed him slowly died off. I think the educated fans still watch the game, and enjoy it, that is just a feeling I get. Also the loyal fan, and those who truly love the game watch it. Look at the Bulls, man they aren't the greatest team in the league but look at their following.
> ...


i'm failing to see your point......
i could be wrong, but i would doubt that many people would say the quality of basketball in the nba now is at the same level that is was even in the early 90's. 
i think this was because we had GREAT players with fundamentals and skills who also had a ton of class. 
yes, the bad boy pistons were in the early 90's, but you have to remember that they had thomas and dumars..... guys with incredible skills AND class. 
would you say that AI has more fans than jordan, or bird, or magic? i doubt it. and you could even argue that he is as good of a player, but he doesn't have the same sort of class. 

i would definately prefer watching the nba from the early 90's over today's nba. but i may be alone on that. :whoknows:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> How did Jordan change the game?


Opps, Jordan changed the way the game was looked at and he was a huge part of it's peak popularity. He was in more commercials then any athlete ever, he was makeing movies, movies made after him, movies he was related to as well, how many kids and Euro players aspired to be like him? He drew people to the game that weren't fans before, more so then any athlete to their sport ever, I would wager... The man has a jingle that people repeat every so often "wanta be like Mike".

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm failing to see your point......
> ...


No I don't think you are alone, but do you think your views are the views of the majority?

-Petey


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

No your not alone at all! Todays ego crazed so called new stars have enormous images before they even lace up their first set of NBA shoes. The thought of guys like Lebron being called King James already, is sick to me. How does a kid like Carmello sign such a huge shoe deal when nobody knows if he'll be a bust at the next level? The reason guys like KMart act the way they do is that they've been waaaaaaay over paid to early in their careers and now they think their GODS two years in. News Flash! Kmart can't make a jump shot past ten feet, and in three years when his jumping ability deminishes he'll be Rodney Rogers. Lebron might be the real deal but if he's a wash he's still paid for life. These young men turn into instant punks cause their sooooooo built up that they actually believe their own hype, the problem is that most of the time their skill level plateaus cause they get lazy or they weren't that damn good to begin with.

Outside of Kobe, KG and TMac has any young kid really been that amazing over the last five years? Now think about how many multi- million dollar busts are roaming around today or how many stars to be are in Italy or France or the NBDL?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I honestly have to beleive that people who label these guys are the fans. Look how popular Lebron James is already. There are some that call him their favorite player already.

The Media presents to people what they want, and part of this image you speak of is from the WWF and things like that, but they are popular. I see your point, and I then would adjust what I said; I feel that today, with the changes, the NBA is as popular or there is a slight fall off, but the fans that used to watch the game have left, and a new type of fan has replaced them.

-Petey


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i never would have believed this thread would be so ZZTOP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Sometimes*

It is the little messages that you send during a game that makes it so a player thinks twice before going down the lane, jump's for a rebound, or even comes your direction. The Detroit Pistons were the masters at this tactic. Sure you can win being a nice guy in this league. I prefer a player with a bit of nastyness in them to send that message, so that in crunch time, maybe an opponent thinks a little much when coming down the lane. As you notice it was a 1 pt game. It might have made the difference.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Be nasty while in play all you want but when the whistle blows remember that some other people on the court might think that means stop play! I think that's what Tim thought and next time he'll know better! 

I don't worry about Tim giving KMart a price check real soon!


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

Scary peepz: Charles Oakley and Anthony Mason


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Sure talk about another player, and I bring up players on your team without saying names. Because I am a moderater I can't do as others are in this thread?


OK, sure. Post how you like, just don't tell us not how to post and we won't tell you how/what to post nor will we put any prerequisites on it.



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Yes, I notice you complain about other players... hence me saying. "nothing new here, posting about thugs in the Blazers forum"...


Yeah, you then immediately followed that up with "look at your own team" which I responded that we do ALL THE TIME, which keeps us going in this great circular argument. 

Stuart


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> OK, sure. Post how you like, just don't tell us not how to post and we won't tell you how/what to post nor will we put any prerequisites on it.


I orignally didn't comment as such, you questioned me.




> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Yeah, you then immediately followed that up with "look at your own team" which I responded that we do ALL THE TIME, which keeps us going in this great circular argument.
> 
> Stuart


Not only is it great, it's fun too! Everyone repeat with me!

-Petey


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The way I see it is if you have a player on your team that Blazer fans are jumping on, then he's really done something to get a look. Blazer fans have tons of issues true, but we know conflict and KMart is always in some!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> The way I see it is if you have a player on your team that Blazer fans are jumping on, then he's really done something to get a look. Blazer fans have tons of issues true, but we know conflict and KMart is always in some!


I won't say always in conflict, he had trouble last year, but this year he had 1 F1, and that was it. That was also at the beginning of the year, in the first month. I assume alot of people see him in the same light as last year, but I believe people can change, and people and do things for the better. He falls under that, nor is he one of those guys that would have gotten all-star calls... so I think it's a legit change.

-Petey


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

So basically you have Sheed, except Kmart can't sink a three?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I orignally didn't comment as such, you questioned me.


No, you didn't say word-for-word, "Blazer fans shouldn't post threads about anyone's character", but essentially you did. 



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Not only is it great, it's fun too! Everyone repeat with me!
> -Petey


...

STuart


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ummm...hey guys....

GIVE IT A REST ALREADY!!!! 

Thanks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> So basically you have Sheed, except Kmart can't sink a three?


KMart has hit a 3 here and a far far away... there, but I think he brings a bit more to the table then Sheed at this point. Do you think the Nets would be a better team with Sheed? Do you think the Blazers would be a better team with Martin? That's just my view of it, although I know Sheed is much more dangerous in the type of moves and looks he brings offensively.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> No, you didn't say word-for-word, "Blazer fans shouldn't post threads about anyone's character", but essentially you did.


I can see where that impression is found, I also see what Gym Rat feels, but like I said to her, I could have and should have posted that differently... but it would have been along that theme.



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> ...
> 
> STuart


My comment was in regards to circular arguments.

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I wouldn't mind having a player like K-mart on the Blazers. he is not affraid to get down and dirty in the paint. I like his hustle and effort. :yes:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I can see where that impression is found, I also see what Gym Rat feels, but like I said to her, I could have and should have posted that differently... but it would have been along that theme.


Fair enough, i'l leave that at that.



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> My comment was in regards to circular arguments.
> -Petey


I understood that, but didn't have anything to say to it.

Stuart

P.S. See Schilly? A couple hours and a few more posts and it worked itself out.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay Net fans tonight when KMart got his fifth foul and headed to the bench did you not see him bump Rose in the back who was trying to get the ball in play? 

Rose smiled it off but had that been Sheed it would be an instant T!

One day KMart is going to push the wrong guy.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I'd like to see him push Karl Malone, Malone would clock his a$$


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Could you imagine if he bumped the mailman in the back, Karl would have launched him into the second row. The thing is the Spurs know this is a tactic used to get them out of the game mentally. 

It's not working Kmart! You had as many fouls as points.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> No your not alone at all! Todays ego crazed so called new stars have enormous images before they even lace up their first set of NBA shoes. The thought of guys like Lebron being called King James already, is sick to me. How does a kid like Carmello sign such a huge shoe deal when nobody knows if he'll be a bust at the next level? The reason guys like KMart act the way they do is that they've been waaaaaaay over paid to early in their careers and now they think their GODS two years in. News Flash! Kmart can't make a jump shot past ten feet, and in three years when his jumping ability deminishes he'll be Rodney Rogers. Lebron might be the real deal but if he's a wash he's still paid for life. These young men turn into instant punks cause their sooooooo built up that they actually believe their own hype, the problem is that most of the time their skill level plateaus cause they get lazy or they weren't that damn good to begin with.
> 
> Outside of Kobe, KG and TMac has any young kid really been that amazing over the last five years? Now think about how many multi- million dollar busts are roaming around today or how many stars to be are in Italy or France or the NBDL?


This post speaks volume of the jealousy that looms from people who have no way of making the ungodly amounts of money doing something they love. See if you were in their position you would do it too, but your not so you post about it, in a way of making them look bad. I know it sucks to see srubs making millions, but if you don't want it, petition and get people to stop buying jerseys and going to games. The salaries will go down then. 

Jesus


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Could you imagine if he bumped the mailman in the back, Karl would have launched him into the second row. The thing is the Spurs know this is a tactic used to get them out of the game mentally.
> 
> It's not working Kmart! You had as many fouls as points.


Hey genius you must not be paying attention. Last year Martin flagrant fouled Malone and knocked him out of the game. And Malone has been known as one of the dirtiest players in the games history.

Breaking Joe Kleine's face with an elbow.
Breaking Chris Dudley's nose.
Breaking D. Rob's nose.
Busting Isiah Thomas' face with an elbow.
the list goes on and on....

Stop looking for things to be angry at, why don't you go play some basketball in the driveway and live your dreams of being Magic or Bird. 

And on the Malik Rose bump, Rose is becoming the NEW Vlade Divac of the NBA.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't realize we were posting our W2's on a internet board! However you're point is not well developed, Tim Duncan is a class act and makes a ton and so does KG. You don't see them acting like KMart on the court, do you? Does Kobe try and intimade other players with hard looks? No he just smokes you and goes on back for some D. The same is true for Hakeem in his prime and MJ and Isiah not to mention Magic.


So when you have guys like Sheed and Kmart who play more with emotion than brains their teams usually loses the big ones just like the Nets lost tonight. Tim didn't get all worked up, he simple played his game and did it like a pro. In one more game he'll be rewarded like one!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey genius you must not be paying attention. Last year Martin flagrant fouled Malone and knocked him out of the game. And Malone has been known as one of the dirtiest players in the games history.
> ...


Wait! Isn't Vlade Divac of the NBA.... Vlade Divac of the NBA?

STuart

P.S. Sorry Schilly, had to do it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> I didn't realize we were posting our W2's on a internet board! However you're point is not well developed, Tim Duncan is a class act and makes a ton and so does KG. You don't see them acting like KMart on the court, do you? Does Kobe try and intimade other players with hard looks? No he just smokes you and goes on back for some D. The same is true for Hakeem in his prime and MJ and Isiah not to mention Magic.
> 
> 
> So when you have guys like Sheed and Kmart who play more with emotion than brains their teams usually loses the big ones just like the Nets lost tonight. Tim didn't get all worked up, he simple played his game and did it like a pro. In one more game he'll be rewarded like one!


I guess you have never seen the fight Garnett and Duncan had, where Garnett slapped Duncan right in the back of the head and Duncan did nothing. 

But you totally just sidestepped Malone who you said would kill Martin. Didn't you say that? why dodge it. Because you know what, Martin doesn't play dirty, he plays an intimidating brand of basketball that makes this Nets team tough and no panzy, like your weak-willed Blazers. (your team is soft, except for Z-bo and Dale Davis, Pippen and Sabonis the rest of those guys have no heart)


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

No actually what was said was that KMart would not pull that crap with Malone. That's what we all agree on. SO you say Kmart is not dirty fine, throwing shots in peoples back when they are not looking must be your kind of manhood, but for you to take it a step further and call the whole Blazer team soft, well that just proves your trolling for a fight on our board. 

Remember I did not come to the Nets board looking for you!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> No actually what was said was that KMart would not pull that crap with Malone. That's what we all agree on. SO you say Kmart is not dirty fine, throwing shots in peoples back when they are not looking must be your kind of manhood, but for you to take it a step further and call the whole Blazer team soft, well that just proves your trolling for a fight on our board.
> 
> Remember I did not come to the Nets board looking for you!


But you are ripping on of my favorite players for playing hard. The rose thing was like a love tap, I mean rose even laughed it off. You are just mad at this guy for him not taking a handshake from Duncan. You should read the slam article with Gary Payton a few months back.

He said and I quote, "During a game, I don't care if it's my mother or father I will do whatever it takes to win, we can be friends after the game." That is how competitors compete. 

For example in the entertainment industry, the people who make it are the most cutthroat because if they are not they will taken advantage of because of their naivety. 

All I am saying is, he is not a dirty player but when your whole fan base is ripping him and then saying other players would clean his clock I feel I should defend him, because we all know that you would never say anything like this to his face.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Just for the record messiah, playing college football is not like swatting flies on the porch. I've been on the field with guys who have chop blocked me that make Kmart look light!

Just because he scares the hell out of you doesn't mean the rest of the league or it's fans are in awe of some punk that needs to beat his chest every time he dunks the ball. 

The toughest guys in life you'll ever meet wont need to tell ya they are, take my word for it!

As for Kmart, he got outplayed last game and he fouled out, the quiet guy and whimpy Duncan as you call him, took home the W and is one step closer to another ring.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> No actually what was said was that KMart would not pull that crap with Malone. That's what we all agree on. SO you say Kmart is not dirty fine, throwing shots in peoples back when they are not looking must be your kind of manhood, but for you to take it a step further and call the whole Blazer team soft, well that just proves your trolling for a fight on our board.
> 
> Remember I did not come to the Nets board looking for you!


I spoke to Gym Rat and Schilly about this, when you bring up an OT topic, people will reply, and if people disagree what can you do? You posted about a Net bashing his character on the Blazers board, and feel that is ok... would you feel it is ok if another board does that to Wallace, or a Blazer? I am sure a few of you would defend him, as people are doing in regards to Martin.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> So when you have guys like Sheed and Kmart who play more with emotion than brains their teams usually loses the big ones just like the Nets lost tonight. Tim didn't get all worked up, he simple played his game and did it like a pro. In one more game he'll be rewarded like one!


I thought it was the better team that won tonight, doesn't have to deal with emotions.

-Petey


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't mind being disagreed with at all. Most of this board never agrees with me, however if you're going to say that if another board was tearing Sheed a new one how would I feel? Not like running to his aid if that's what you're asking me. Sheed too is a punk! Sheed may have been Kmart inspiration for all I know, and in one more day both of these guys will have something in common, a finger without a championship ring to flip everyone off with!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> I don't mind being disagreed with at all. Most of this board never agrees with me, however if you're going to say that if another board was tearing Sheed a new one how would I feel? Not like running to his aid if that's what you're asking me. Sheed too is a punk! Sheed may have been Kmart inspiration for all I know, and in one more day both of these guys will have something in common, a finger without a championship ring to flip everyone off with!


If the Blazers can win a game 4,5,6 after being down 3-0, anything is possible, you guys know the feeling, you gotta beleive.

-Petey


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe the only way the Nets win is if Tim breaks his leg tonight! Kidd can't be the only scorer and if they can't drive and cut the Spurs will win tomorrow. The Nets need some outside shooters, cause Kidd isn't the man for that. Kittles and Jefferson have to step up. 

I think that the Spurs coach knows how to beat the Nets now. The question is will he bring in Kerr before the Nets gain confidence like in game 2 and 4? Run and gun teams are fun but there has to be a balance and so far the Nets offense comes from right around the hoop.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmmm, when I recalled this post, thought I would dig it up... I think it carries some humor now.

-Petey


----------

